# Why would you do that?!



## Loki (Aug 16, 2005)

One story I heard during my instructors' course was that of a prominent Israeli Judo practitioner (olympic level possibly) was once introduced to the style of Krav Maga. He was very excited about it to say the least. Especially the gun defenses. So he goes and demonstrate these techniques to his students. With a real gun. Which was loaded.
 He's still alive, but man, what an idiot.


----------



## Sam (Aug 16, 2005)

is there an article somewhere about this?
proof?


----------



## Loki (Aug 16, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> is there an article somewhere about this?
> proof?


 I doubt it, but I heard it from a very reliable source who was there when it happened.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Proof?  We don't need no stinkin' proof!  JK.  Doesn't sound that far out for a lot of people in the world.  I always like watching gun defense where the "attacker" sticks his finger into the trigger guard...ouch! Broken finger.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 17, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> One story I heard during my instructors' course was that of a prominent Israeli Judo practitioner (olympic level possibly) was once introduced to the style of Krav Maga. He was very excited about it to say the least. Especially the gun defenses. So he goes and demonstrate these techniques to his students. With a real gun. Which was loaded.
> He's still alive, but man, what an idiot.


Must have been a blast to watch.  I wonder if any of the observers were blown away by his skillful demonstration.


----------



## searcher (Aug 18, 2005)

It is not a question of why he did it, but will he do it again?   He may have thought he was good enough to do it.  The true test of his stupidity will be if he tries it again.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 3, 2006)

I saw a videp of a cop who was teaching a gun saftey course and shot himself in the foot and then pulled out a ak47 yea everybody took off running


----------



## Cujo (Feb 5, 2006)

Sign that guy up for a Darwin award! There is just no end to these people!

Pax
Cujo


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 5, 2006)

Irresponsible. Not to mention stupid.


----------



## dobermann (Feb 5, 2006)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> I saw a videp of a cop who was teaching a gun saftey course and shot himself in the foot and then pulled out a ak47 yea everybody took off running


 
http://www.hockscqc.com/videoclips/ogrish-dot-com-police_foot_shoot.wmv

they did not run really, some guys were about to lynch him it seemed to me!


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 5, 2006)

Man...I hope he doesnt hurt himself or anone watching....I dont know much about the mechanics of guns...but if they hit the ground cant they go off sometimes?


----------



## dobermann (Feb 5, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> Man...I hope he doesnt hurt himself or anone watching....I dont know much about the mechanics of guns...but if they hit the ground cant they go off sometimes?


 
he did! heck, he shoot his foot with it! ROFLMAO

usually a gun should not go off when dropped. but as you know, murphys law is lurking everywhere! even with LEO's, MA's, anyone out there..  there is always something that can go wrong!!


----------

